# Squealing sound front wheel



## cdy291 (Dec 8, 2011)

2010 Altima with 22,000. All tires have a lot of wear for the miles, but the right front is down to the wear indicators. Also when you are turning at low speeds, like in a parking lot, you can hear a squeal coming from what sounds like the right front also. Sounds like brake squeal, but your foot doesn't have to be on the brake. I can't help but the think these to things are some how related, I just can think of what might cause a squeal.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless the tires are making the squeeling noise, they probably aren't related. Brake indicators sometimes stop squeeling when you apply the brakes. The bottom line is that you should have the brakes checked and see if they are due for replacement. As for the tires, if they are at the wear indicators, they are due for replacement; you may want to purchase a different make or model or tire that will give you longer life than 22,000 miles. Tirerack.com is a good place to do research on tires as they do their own testing plus you can get customer's reviews of tires. Consumer Reports is another good source of tire reviews. A four wheel alignment is highly recommended with the new tires.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

The fact that the squeal is dependent on turning makes me wonder about the power steering. 'Squeal' is also a hard sound to define--brakes can squeal, slipping belts can squeal, etc.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cdy291 said:


> 2010 Altima with 22,000. All tires have a lot of wear for the miles, but the right front is down to the wear indicators. Also when you are turning at low speeds, like in a parking lot, you can hear a squeal coming from what sounds like the right front also. Sounds like brake squeal, but your foot doesn't have to be on the brake. I can't help but the think these to things are some how related, I just can think of what might cause a squeal.


If the brake pads are OK, then the squealing sound when making turns could possibly be worn wheel bearings or a worn CV joint.

Since the right front tire has abnormal wear, the alignment may be out of spec. Look at the tire tread to see what the tire wear pattern is like; here's a picture:


----------

